# Problème wifi depuis mise à jour OS X 10.8.3



## leo19 (22 Mars 2013)

Bonjour et merci de prendre un peu de votre temps pour m'aider. 
Depuis que j'ai effectué la dernière mise à jour d'OS X Mountain Lion sur mon IMac 27"
 mi-2011, je n'arrive plus à me connecter en wifi et ce même sur ma partition windows.
Mon IMac détecte bien les réseau wifi mais n'arrive pas à s'y connecter. 
Je me remet à vous car je ne suis pas très expérimenté à ce niveau et je ne sais pas quoi faire. 
Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2013)

Bonjour,

essaie en premier la manip suivante, qui est à faire systématiquement face à ce type de problème : un "power cycle".

Respecte bien tout.

- vérifier dans Préférences système / réseau, en sélectionnant la connexion "Wi-Fi" dans la colonne de gauche, puis Avancé / TCP/IP, qu'on a bien "Configurer IPV4 : par DHCP", et l'onglet DNS vide.

- éteindre le wifi de l'ordi
- éteindre l'ordi
- éteindre le routeur wifi
- rallumer le routeur, le laisser faire tout son cycle de démarrage
- rallumer l'ordi, le laisser faire tout son cycle de démarrage
- activer le wifi de l'ordi


----------



## leo19 (22 Mars 2013)

Merci d'avoir répondu aussi rapidement. 
J'ai effectué le "power cycle" que tu m'a conseillé de faire mais malheureusement ça n'a rien donné de nouveau. 
Lorsque je vais dans diagnostic réseau, cela m'indique que le wifi et les réglage wifi sont ok, mais les réglages réseau et FAI sont en échec et Internet et serveur de même


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2013)

Ok, alors il va y avoir beaucoup de questions :

First of all : est-ce que ça fonctionne si tu te connectes par câble Ethernet ?

1 quel routeur wifi ?
2 y a-t-il d'autres appareils qui arrivent à se connecter au routeur, avec accès au Net ?
Si oui, lesquels ?
3 quelle type de clé de sécurité ?
4 réseau masqué ?
4 filtrage par adresse MAC ?
5 serveur DHCP activé ?
6 quelle plage de DHCP ?
7 sur le Mac, es-tu bien en DHCP, avec les champs DNS vides ?
8 es-tu sûr que le problème coïncide avec la mise à jour ?

Après que tu aies répondu, on pourra proposer des solutions, dont la suppression totale puis re-création de la configuration de connexion.


----------



## leo19 (22 Mars 2013)

Étant donné que mon IMac est dans ma chambre et qu'il est assez difficile à déplacer, je ne peux vérifier si la connexion marche par cable Ethernet. 
Pour répondre à tes autres questions :
1. Mon routeur est LaBox By Numericable. 
2. J'arrive parfaitement à me connecter à Internet avec mon IPod, mon smartphone et ma tablette
3.La clé de sécurité est WPA2 personnel
4. Je ne crois pas que le réseau soit masqué
5. Je ne sais pas comment savoir si le serveur DHCP est activé
6. Je ne sais pas comment savoir quelle est  la plage DCHP
7.je suis bien DHCP sur le Mac avec les champs DNS vides
8.le problème est apparu après avoir redémarré mon ordi suite à l'installation d'OS X 10.8.3

Merci de ta préoccupation et j'espère avoir répondu au mieu.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 21h09 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h07 ----------

J'ai effectué un partage de connexion avec mon smartphone, il a créé un réseau wifi mais je n'ai pas pu me connecter dessus, le problème était le même.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2013)

Ok, si tu te connectes normalement avec  IPod, smartphone et tablette, à priori tout est ok côté box.

Donc l'étape suivante est la suppression totale de la configuration de connexion, qui devrait régler le problème.

Fais exactement ce qui suit :

1. Se munir de la clé de sécurité du réseau.

2. Désactiver le wifi de l'ordi

3. Préférences système / Réseau / Avancé / onglet "Airport" ou "wifi", liste des réseaux préférés.

 Supprimer la connexion (la sélectionner et cliquer sur le signe "-")

4. Trousseaux d'accès : 

- colonne de gauche : en haut sélectionner "session", en bas sélectionner "mots de passe", classer par "type", chercher les "mot de passe du réseau airport", et supprimer la ou les lignes correspondant à la connexion (clic droit, supprimer)

- colonne de gauche : en haut sélectionner "système",  classer par "type", chercher les "mot de passe du réseau airport", et supprimer la ou les lignes correspondant à la connexion (clic droit, supprimer)

5. Activer Airport/le wifi

6. Cliquer sur l'icône wifi de la barre de menu, choisir le réseau, la clé du réseau sera demandée.

7. Saisir la clé (cocher "afficher le mot de passe")


----------



## leo19 (22 Mars 2013)

Il n'y avait que mot de passe du formulaire web et mot de passe Internet mais pas de mot de passe du réseau airport :/


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2013)

??? Sûr ?

As-tu essayé de te connecter en passant par l'icône wifi de la barre de menu ?

- activer le wifi

- "se connecter à un autre réseau"

Saisis le nom du réseau, le type de clé de sécurité, et le mot de passe (la clé de sécurité du réseau)

Puis "rejoindre".


----------



## leo19 (22 Mars 2013)

Après avoir chercher un peu plus j'ai trouvé et effacé les mots de passe du réseau airport puis j'ai suivi tes instructions mais le problème persiste et ce sur n'importe qu'elle réseau wifi ou j'essaie de me connecter :/


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2013)

Après avoir effacé les mdp, quand tu as essayé de te connecter à ton réseau, la clé de sécurité a-t-elle été demandée ?


----------



## leo19 (22 Mars 2013)

Oui, la clé de securité a été demandée, puis je l'ai rentrée et l'ordi a essayé de se connecter puis au bout d'un petit moment il y'a un point d'exclamation qui apparaît sur les barres de connexions wifi et cela me fait ça sur tous les réseaux auxquels j'essaie de me connecter que ce soit sur OS X ou sur ma partition boot camp


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2013)

Bon, pour ma part je n'ai plus que 2 cartouches...

Faudrait que Polo passe par là (un autre membre, compétent sur la question).

Avant dernière cartouche : suppression des fichiers de préf de Airport.

MacintoshHD / Bibliothèque / Préférences / SystemConfiguration/ com.apple.airport.preferences.plist

et : 

MacintoshHD / Bibliothèque / Préférences / SystemConfiguration / com.apple.network.identification.plist

A mettre à la corbeille, sans vider la corbeille.

Ensuite reboot de l'ordi, et tentative de connexion.


----------



## leo19 (22 Mars 2013)

J'ai bien étais dans bibliothèque  mais je n'ai pas trouve de dossier SystemConfiguration dans le dossier Préférences


----------



## Anonyme (22 Mars 2013)

Tout en bas, c'est l'avant dernier, avant Xsan.

J'en ai oublié un : au même endroit tu as un : preferences.plist

A dégager aussi.

Donc 3 fichiers en tout.


----------



## leo19 (23 Mars 2013)

Je te remercie infiniement, ça a effectivement marché. 
Merci beaucoup pour ton aide. 
(Dois- je laissé les 3 fichiers dans la corbeille ? )


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mars 2013)

Bonne nouvelle !

En mettant les 3 fichiers à la corbeille, tu as perdu toutes tes configurations pré-existantes.

3 nouveaux fichiers ont été créés.

Si ça ne te pose pas de problème d'avoir perdu l'existant, tu peux vider la corbeille.

Si le problème n'avait pas été réglé, tu aurais pu, d'un clic droit / remettre, replacer les fichiers et ne pas perdre l'existant.

STP marque le sujet comme "résolu" ("Outils de la discussion", au dessus du premier message).

Merci.


----------



## jethro2009 (25 Mars 2013)

Joli !


----------



## Aina (6 Mars 2015)

Renaud31 a dit:


> Tout en bas, c'est l'avant dernier, avant Xsan.
> 
> J'en ai oublié un : au même endroit tu as un : preferences.plist
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

J'ai exactement le même problème, sauf que les solutions proposées ne fonctionnent.
Je ne trouve pas également ce fichier MacintoshHD / Bibliothèque / Préférences / SystemConfiguration / com.apple.network.identification.plist
Est-ce normal ?

Merci d'avance


----------

